# Livraison AW6



## romsac (27 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous je me permets d’ouvrir un petit sujet pour faire un suivi de vos commandes.

Pour ma part retard chez Darty ma 6 nike 44 cellular devait arriver vendredi ce sera lundi.


----------



## vincentn (28 Septembre 2020)

Vu les délais d'attente en ligne, achat aujourd'hui direct en Apple Store (à Paris) d'une Nike 44 GPS.  Il ne leur reste rien d'autre en gris sidéral. Quelques modèle en 40 aluminium bleu (très joli), un peu plus pour les modèles Red et aluminium argent.
Les aciers et en titane sont aussi au compte goutte.

Concernant les nouveaux bracelets :

Très sympa, le vert kaki boucle tressé est magnifique (comme le noir) et confortable (mais faire très attention à la taille, moi qui ait un poignet fin, censé être en taille 6 suivant leurs mesures, ma vraie taille est en fait 5 !).
En revanche quasiment rien de dispo, quelque soit la taille, à part le rose et le rouge, qui ont un peu plus de stock. Et pas de visibilité sur les délais d'arrivage, dixit le vendeur.


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2020)

Il faut compter un mois pour l’instant


----------

